# Knoxville, TN-2 females 8-10 months



## Jazy's mom (Jan 5, 2004)

I got a phone call from a lady that found 2 female GSDs. They have been checked for microchips and none found. They are skinny and pretty shy so they have probably been on their own for a while. She is willing to keep them until we can find a rescue or perm home for them. I am going out to her home in the morning to take pictures and will update tomorrow with more information.


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

Amy can not wait to see the pictures of these two.


----------



## Jazy's mom (Jan 5, 2004)

Sorry, I was not able to get out there until Sunday evening and then I went to meet an old friend for dinner that was traveling through town. Tonight after work, I attended a town meeting in the next county over. They were trying to pass BSL restricting several breeds including Pit Bulls, GSD, Rotties and Dobies just to name a few. Thankfully the motion was amended and will not restrict any specific breeds. Anyways, I have not had a chance to download the pictures.

More info about the girls. They are a little under weight, but nothing extreme. They both have a few battle scars and one has a cropped tail (will post picture later). I don't have a clue how or why her tail is cropped. It is healed over and does not appear to be recent (hair is growing on the tip). The one with the cropped tail is more standoffish and shy then the other one, but after I had been around them for a while and sat down on the ground she did come over and sniff me and would allowed me to pet her with no problems. She also has what appears to be a bite wound (several small puncture marks) on the inside of her back leg. I didn't want to stress her out to much so I was not able to get a close look at the wound, but I could not see any signs of infection so that is good.

The other girl is just as cute as can be and wants to play and has no problems demanding her fair share of attention. She allowed me to touch her all over including bottom of feet and pulling up gums to look at her pearly white teeth. Again doesn't care as long as she is getting attention. She has a slight limp on one of her front legs and I did find a small lump on the same leg. She also has a cut on her back leg, but no signs of infection.

The couple that found them have two smaller dogs and they were playing and running around with the other dogs without any issues. The couple has a large outdoor kennel and has agreed to keep them until a foster or perm home can be found. They open the kennel up and let the girls play and run around while they are outside. The girls go back into the kennel on their own and are happy to hang out inside the kennel even when the gate is open. These girls are going to be a great addition to any family. I left wishing that I could win the lottery and just keep them all. LOL

We are trying to get a vet apointment at a near by low cost rabies clinic for them this weekend so they can get their basic shots and to have their wounds looked at. They most likely are not spayed.


----------



## Jazy's mom (Jan 5, 2004)

Ok I have pics. If someone can post them, I will email them to you. 

We will be taking these two on Saturday to get their rabies, distemper/parvo/kennel cough vaccines and a heartworm test. I got so lucky, because the rabies clinic is running a special this weekend and it will only cost $36 per dog. And a 6 months supply of Interceptor will only be $30-$40 depending on their weight.


----------



## ncgsdmom (Jun 24, 2008)

Jazy...you are over your pm limit...I'll post the pics if you would send them to me.


----------



## dd (Jun 10, 2003)

Here are the pix. I had a lot of trouble with them - the second can only be saved as grayscale for reasons beyond my comprehension. However, yuou can see how BEAUTIFUL these girls are:


----------



## Jazy's mom (Jan 5, 2004)

I scanned these at work and just saved them as PDF files, sorry that you had so much trouble. I have much better pics on my camera, but my home computer is down right now and my work computer does not have my picture software loaded on it. I will figure something out this weekend and send them to DD.


----------



## dd (Jun 10, 2003)

That's fine. It would be better if they weren't in pdf format - I think that was part of the problem.


----------



## Jazy's mom (Jan 5, 2004)

Vickie, the lady that found these two, has named the one with with the darker markings Annie (she is the one in the back in both pics). I was thinking of naming the other one Sandy, because she is lighter and her fur is more of a sand color. Well, I just realized that in the musical Annie, her dogs name was Sandy. So Annie and Sandy it is.


----------



## ncgsdmom (Jun 24, 2008)

Here are some more pictures and info from Jazy's Mom:

These are the pictures of the two girls that were found outside of Knoxville, TN a week ago. The first picture is of Annie. The second picture is Sandy, notice the wound on the inside of her back leg. The third picture is a close up of Sandy's tail. 

They went to the vet today and got all their shots, dewormer and heartworm tests. So now they are UTD on their shots and on flea and heartworm preventative. Next step will be getting them spayed.

<span style='font-size: 14pt'>Annie:</span>









<span style='font-size: 14pt'>Sandi:</span>









<span style='font-size: 14pt'>Close up of Sandi's tail:</span>


----------



## ncgsdmom (Jun 24, 2008)

Aren't they just absolutely beautiful????


----------



## Jazy's mom (Jan 5, 2004)

Thanks for posting the pics for me. 

You will love this. Their new foster mom got to the rabies clinic before I did and when I got there she told me that one of the vets or techs said "there might be some shepherd in them." YA THINK!!!!







We both got a good laugh at that one.


----------



## qhluvr95 (Jun 4, 2007)

Updates on these beauties?


----------



## Jazy's mom (Jan 5, 2004)

These two are being fostered by the couple that found them. They are UTD on their shots, but need to be spayed. Now we are looking for a forever home. It would be great to find them a home together, but I think Annie would be find by herself. Because Sandy is still a little shy she would probaby do great in a home with another dog, so she can learn from the other dog.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

They are beautiful! 

It may be better (and easier) to find separate homes for them, especially if one is shy.


----------

